# Cheap Cubans???



## Master of Disaster (Jun 13, 2004)

I have seen more than once the argument that Cubans can really be just as cheap as Domestics, however, I haven't found that to be true.

If I want to spend $150 or less on a box of 25 domestics, my choices are limitless. But I can't find a single box of 25 Cubans for less than $150, unless I'm looking at small petit coronas or panatelas or such... If I want a bigger robusto size or something, I can't find anything. 

I'm I right here? Or is there a brand I need to look at that I haven't been?

Thanks for the help guys!

MoD


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I am by no means an expert. In fact, I've never had a Cuban since I have become an American citizen. But this is WHAT I'VE HEARD, that one can get these for <$160/25. Some are less than $150.

Sanch Panza Belicosos 5.5 x 52
SLR "A" 5 5/8 x 46
Punch RS 12 5 1/8 x 42
ERDM Choix Supreme 5 x 48
RASS 4 7/8 x 50

Also there is a bunch of machine made cigars that I am not familiar with. 

What bugs me is the movement from boxes of 25 to boxes of 20 with many NC cigars, making them significantly more $ per cigar.

Sean


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Click on the Top 25 Cigar link at top and start surfing.


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

I've heard that Partagas Shorts, Bolivar Petit Coronas, Montecristo 4s, etc, can all be had for 150 or under. Those are some tasty smokes! Errr... like I said, that's what I heard.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

You're on target with the prices. I think many people compare havanas to higher end domestics, like Davidoff, AF Hemmingways, etc. for price comparisons. I do find that cubans are pretty consistently better in construction quality and flavor than most NC's. I can smoke a nice Torano churchill for $3, while any cuban churchill will be over $10. A Davidoff Churchill will be $15+. 

The supply and demand balance is unfortunately in Castro's favor  
I just buck up and pay it though, as I love the flavor.


GoatLocker


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Keep hunting, I've heard rumors that you can do better than the prices that you are getting.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

flipflop said:


> Click on the Top 25 Cigar link at top and start surfing.


What flipflop said.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Can you show me where it says anything about not posting websites on here?I couldn't find anything. I was trying to be helpful and I've seen websites on here before.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Gargamel, go ahead and edit your post and take out the link.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Gargamel said:


> If there is a rule against it I apologize in advance and hopefully admin can remove it.


yes, there is a rule/guideline about that... if you'd read them, you'd have known better. if you did read them and posted anyway.... 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4370

well, it doesn't specifically come out and say "do not" post a link to a vendor... which it should, but you should be able to read between the lines on that one, especially if you've been on other cigar forums.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

on topic:
how cheap is cheap? if you're talking about cuban robustos vs domestic robustos, what brand of domestics would you be comparing them to?

sure, i could find a slew of domestic robustos for very cheap (some for under $30 for 25 cigars - but you get what you pay for).


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

My apologies


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

No prob Gargamel, we just want to keep everybody nice and legal (and safe).


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Its been corrected Gargamel, but heres an explanation I gave once here a while back that might help (c&p):

_________________________________________________________________
Once upon a time long long ago, there was this source, and oh what a great source it twas. People started posting about this place upon unsecured message boards. Not long after, shipment after shipment after shipment started getting plucked by US Customs. The same people that were expecting boxes of Havanas finest got letters of seizure instead. In trying to make right of this bad situation, this vendor refunded folks, and after that, refused shipments to the USA to this very day. 

The actions of a few (who posted the source, shipping information, etc) ruined this very good source for everyone. While many may beg to differ, I know a gentelman personally who is recently retired from US Customs. For those that think they dont skim thru public boards, think again....they do.

On the question on why some vendors openly post? Well, thats their choice to do so, not ours. Virtually all my sources (some of whom I consider very good friends) neither post or advertise at all on any board. Its their choice not to & I will respect that by not reveiling them openly on any board.
Two of them dont even have a website.


I posted a simular answer a long time ago on another board to a simular question. Chances are, nothing may happen & nobody gets their cigars seized if a source is openly discussed in an open forum. But....
...when you have a $xxxx.00 order about to be placed would you risk it? Why tempt fate and chance on increasing the risk? 
Remember, its not legal if you are in the USA for now. Never forget that simple fact.

Just my $0.02 cents


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Eloquently put as usual Poker. I think we should just sticky that post at the top of every forum just so everyone understands WHY the rules are such. Thank you very much, Poker.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Like everyone said. Keep looking, and make some friends here. You will find better prices. I recently bought a box of Bolivar Royal Coronas (Robusto) for 135.00 delivered. It was through a promotion a vendor was running. Even at the prices you mentioned, theres not a single Domestic out there that I would take over a box of Bolivar petits, even if the Domestic was a bigger size.  Assuming they both cost 150.00.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

What Fred said....also remember size doesn't mean less flavor or strength. 

When it comes to domestics, to get the flavor and smoking experience of a 160 dollar box of cubans (and then your not really even close IMHO) you are looking at DC (Diamond Crown) Opus X, PAN 64 (yes I've smoked all of these.....) and they all run about 14 bucks a pop....on average. And that is almost 8 to 9 bucks more per stick then a box of BRC, PSD4, ERdM CS. It is all relative. Does a 150 dollar box of domestics even compare to a 150 dollar box of Cubans......NO!!!!!! Come to think of it a 113 dollar box of San Cristobal El Principes destroys a 150 dollar box of domestics. IMHO


----------



## Butch (Nov 1, 2004)

maybe when people sign up to the site they are redirected to a disclaimer page ( maybe we are but I do not remember even though it was a short time ago). On this page it would show poker's Eloquent explanation about not posting sites plus all of the other important items that PDS has in the rules. Have it like computer software licence agreements where you have to agree and hit the toggle yes button.It is human nature to ignore unless it is right in front of your face.
I am not trying to make more work or scare people off it was just a thought because I think this is a great site and every cigar smoker could benefit from it in someway.

**my $0.02 (CAD-canadian currency)**....hey I have used this alot maybe I will put it as my signature line.


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Cheap Cubans would be the Jose L Piedras or the Rafael Gonzalez Panatella Extras ( they are small) Romeo y Julieta Coronitas en Cedro are another good smoke. (or so I am told.)


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

A buddy of mine on another board swears by Quintero Brevas and smokes at least one a day. He is a 3+ cigar a day smoker and praises the Brevas. From what I have read these are love/hate cigars though. At $65/box though its not a huge risk if you end up hating them.

RA PC
RASCC
RASS
SC El Principe

are some other inexpensive ones I have heard good things about, as mentioned above as well.

-Matt-


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

txmatt said:


> A buddy of mine on another board swears by Quintero Brevas and smokes at least one a day. He is a 3+ cigar a day smoker and praises the Brevas. From what I have read these are love/hate cigars though. At $65/box though its not a huge risk if you end up hating them.
> 
> -Matt-


Quintero Brevas used to be one of my all time inexpensive short smokes when in the mood for a Havana. Then, a couple of years back they changed the blend and the taste just wasn't the same to me anymore -- mind you, some still find them quite good. Sometime ago I spoke with a gorilla who agreed with me on this. Heck, he could remember the days when they were made of long filler.

These days I look to the Londres Extra to capture that flavor.

Mmm! Enjoy. :w


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

poker said:


> Its been corrected Gargamel, but heres an explanation I gave once here a while back that might help (c&p):
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> Once upon a time long long ago, there was this source, and oh what a great source it twas. People started posting about this place upon unsecured message boards. Not long after, shipment after shipment after shipment started getting plucked by US Customs. The same people that were expecting boxes of Havanas finest got letters of seizure instead. In trying to make right of this bad situation, this vendor refunded folks, and after that, refused shipments to the USA to this very day.
> ...


Point taken and appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

As I have mentioned in a previous post I recently became an employee of a USAirways affeliated company and one of the benefits of this is being able to fly for free anywhere that USAirways or the Star Allience flys (pretty much any place on earth you would actually want to go).

My question would be where on Earth (except Cuba, which is kind of hard to get into) would be the best place to get the cheapest ISOMs (to enjoy while I was there of course!)

Caribbean? Spain? Latvia? (ok, maybe not Latvia  )


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

summerkc said:


> As I have mentioned in a previous post I recently became an employee of a USAirways affeliated company and one of the benefits of this is being able to fly for free anywhere that USAirways or the Star Allience flys (pretty much any place on earth you would actually want to go).
> 
> My question would be where on Earth (except Cuba, which is kind of hard to get into) would be the best place to get the cheapest ISOMs (to enjoy while I was there of course!)
> 
> Caribbean? Spain? Latvia? (ok, maybe not Latvia  )


Supposedly Spain is the place.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

You'll usually find the best prices when you're in Spain as the government controls the pricing and there are less taxes than other countries. Gibraltar has some great prices too.

Beware of any smokes you get in the Caribbean. Along with Mexico, that area of the world abounds in fakes. I personally wouldn't trust any store in the Caribbean/Mexico unless it was an LCDH.


----------

